# Long coat owners, Back leg pee solutions?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I did a google search and found an old thread. Wasn't much information besides trimming the hair and possibly keeping vulva hair long. Any other types. Little one gets her back legs wet when squatting. I think she does a super low squat. Not sure since she's short. What are you doing for your malts?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lots of baby powder  you can also part the back skirt and put it in little pony tails. Unfortunately, there is no total solution that avoids it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Get an UgoDog. No more wet paws in this house. Biogroom Waterless Shampoo and baby powder, as Stacy said already, are your best friends. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What's an ugo dog?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Indoor Dog Potty|Best Dog Litter Box|Ugodog Dog Potty

Pat, I found this link...


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

So the baby powder is used prior or after peeing? Goes it keep the moisture out? How often do you use it? The powder is for the smell? I had something similar years ago and my dog did not like the grates, so I don't know about the ugo dog. Would a better absorb any ad work best? Like a reusable pad? I think I'll try the waterless shampoo and "parting the skirt" and Putting bands in her leg hair.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> What's an ugo dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the UgoDog, one of the best things I've bought for them. My dog that was trained to use the UgoDog only since he was 5-6 months old never had a mistake on any rug around the house and my other dog that I left some pads around in addition to it has had those mistakes. 

Both now only go potty using the UgoDog and we have no problems with wet feet. It's also great to save on pads as they don't touch it so you can change the pads once a day only (we have 2 UgoDogs). 

Hope it helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a huge difference in guys & gals in terms of what works best too. Kitzi pees on his front legs big time due to the weakness in his back knees---always has. Also the BioGroom waterless doesn't do much for him. He really needs a good soak! I have pretty much kept him short since his first year, but this yr. have let him grow out a bit---love his face this way----but the pee is always an issue. 
The fact that your girl is short in the leg (as is Lisi) means more pee---not less on the back skirt, but because of the "squat" I think any girl w/reasonably long hair would have an issue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

H.Kitty-
I have same problem with Penny. I did trim her some down there but she gets it on left leg too when using pads. I take mine outside to grass for potty. No wet skirt on grass. Maybe she isn't as low on grass?? Problem is if it is dark or wet dew on grass she wont go near grass at all!! My male goes outside whatever, but he doesn't have to touch grass though. So I walk as much as poss. 

I will use a paper towel on the area after she pees. Helps alot!! She does not get wet every time. But she squats VERY low on pad. I have not tried powder but I'm thinking we should put some on after drying the area when first wet. (??)

I use both types. But if I have really busy week I just use disp pads. I do notice she gets less wee on herself with washable pads. I don't know why, just that they do absorb the pee better than pads. The best pads made are Publix supermarket brand (in southern states) so I my be going back to them now. Really absorb well. 

I have all the trays for pads but they were pain to clean. I know one thing, males are cleaner for sure. :thumbsup: 

Good luck!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Get an *UgoDog*. No more wet paws in this house. Biogroom Waterless Shampoo and baby powder, as Stacy said already, are your best friends.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hi Beatriz- how is that beautiful Elena doing? She is a lucky girl. 

I get why it would keep paws dry, :thumbsup: but does your female still get wee on her skirt or leg with the UNO dog? I've bought stuff over yrs that is now in garage. I just walk them and use pads but if one would help with her it might be worth it. Wonder if its hard to make a change from pads on floor at 3/4 yrs old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady always peed on her left foot when she squatted to pee. Even with constant shampoos her foot had a permanent yellow stain.

Now I've got a boy. No more peeing on the foot, but now I deal with pee on the inside of his legs! :smpullhair:

Biogroom waterless shampoo or Pro Rinse both have whiteners and do help.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Hi Beatriz- how is that beautiful Elena doing? She is a lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it would keep paws dry, :thumbsup: but does your female still get wee on her skirt or leg with the UNO dog? I've bought stuff over yrs that is now in garage. I just walk them and use pads but if one would help with her it might be worth it. Wonder if its hard to make a change from pads on floor at 3/4 yrs old.



She is doing great! She's a love bug and I'm so happy. Thank you Kandis. 

Her hair is short now and she is used to the pads so I'm cleaning her paws very often. I can see how having a long hair the skirt would still get some splash but as the pee goes down it won't soak the hair leaving less cleanup so I think. 

I'll train her to use the ugodog as I've done with Ben - I will cover the ugodog with a disposable pee pad, then will start making the pad on top of it smaller and smaller until she gets it. With Ben it was a 2 weeks process and one day it clicked on him "oh yeah if I pee here she doesn't come wash my paws, that's a good deal!" He said. Or I think he said. 

As others have said boys are easier on it but Ben is in a full coat and he squats, it's rare when he gets a pee splash on the side of coat. 

Edit to add, my husband cleans the trays outside with a broom and water hose. Takes him a couple minutes only. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady always peed on her left foot when she squatted to pee. Even with constant shampoos her foot had a permanent yellow stain.
> 
> Now I've got a boy. No more peeing on the foot, but now I deal with pee on the inside of his legs! :smpullhair:
> 
> Biogroom waterless shampoo or Pro Rinse both have whiteners and do help.


It's either that gorgeous T&C coat of his OR his aim :HistericalSmiley: One reason Sammie has a puppy cut - no more pee on that leg. 

Yes---Love my bio groom. :thumbsup: but don't take much of it. First few times I used it I had foam everywhere. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Yes---Love my bio groom. :thumbsup: but don't take much of it. First few times I used it I had foam everywhere. :HistericalSmiley:



If I tell you I ended buying a gallon of it? That shows Biogroom waterless is must have! :HistericalSmiley:


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> She is doing great! She's a love bug and I'm so happy. Thank you Kandis.
> 
> Her hair is short now and she is used to the pads so I'm cleaning her paws very often. I can see how having a long hair the skirt would still get some splash but as the pee goes down it won't soak the hair leaving less cleanup so I think.
> 
> ...


I'm glad she is settling in. :thumbsup: They are all so sweet aren't they!! Excellent tips. Thanks!! I may get one. Yes, I realized Elena was short after I posted. :HistericalSmiley: but I agree skirt wont be soaked - but may be just from her aim on left leg. I guess I will find out. Not sure if they will take to it this old. Huuuummm. 

What size UGO do you have or two? 

xxxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> If I tell you I ended buying a gallon of it? That shows Biogroom waterless is must have! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Girl, that is some foamy butts and paws :HistericalSmiley: 

Ok how do you guys use it? Spray on and just leave to dry? Or do you use a damp cloth? I think I am using it wrong. :duh oh:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I'm glad she is settling in. :thumbsup: They are all so sweet aren't they!! Excellent tips. Thanks!! I may get one. Yes, I realized Elena was short after I posted. :HistericalSmiley: but I agree skirt wont be soaked - but may be just from her aim on left leg. I guess I will find out. Not sure if they will take to it this old. Huuuummm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just now remember we had Mieka for two weeks and her hair is in a good size, I've never seen her wet and she's also trained on UgoDog, Aastha is who talked me into it actually. Maybe she will read this and share her thoughts. 

The ugodog is one size only, we have two in different places in the house. They have something that connects the two together for bigger dogs but we don't need it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Girl, that is some foamy butts and paws :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok how do you guys use it? Spray on and just leave to dry? Or do you use a damp cloth? I think I am using it wrong. :duh oh:



I spray it on baby wipes or flushable wipes, best way I found to avoid the foam and getting the paws really clean. It also works great to clean Ben's after he shakes that booty poop dance move he does, if left some marks on his hair I get the wipe around the hair and spray the waterless on it. Lucky me that doesn't happen often. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I just now remember we had Mieka for two weeks and her hair is in a good size, I've never seen her wet and she's also trained on UgoDog, Aastha is who talked me into it actually. Maybe she will read this and share her thoughts.
> 
> The ugodog is one size only, we have two in different places in the house. They have something that connects the two together for bigger dogs but we don't need it.
> 
> ...


The grates prob do help. Thank you Beatriz for all the info :chili: penny has the issues with the occasional poo in tail and wee on bottom--girls will be girls..:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I spray it on baby wipes or flushable wipes, best way I found to avoid the foam and getting the paws really clean. It also works great to clean Ben's after he shakes that booty poop dance move he does, if left some marks on his hair I get the wipe around the hair and spray the waterless on it. Lucky me that doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I have tons baby wipes. Never thought of using w/foam. Great idea!! :thumbsup: I'm on it!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> So the baby powder is used prior or after peeing? Goes it keep the moisture out? How often do you use it? The powder is for the smell? I had something similar years ago and my dog did not like the grates, so I don't know about the ugo dog. Would a better absorb any ad work best? Like a reusable pad? I think I'll try the waterless shampoo and "parting the skirt" and Putting bands in her leg hair.


You can powder before and you'll want to do it after, but get the pure cornstarch one. It's to absorb the pee and help with the smell. I don't band the leg hair, I band the the actual back skirt. We call them 'butt tails'. Make sure your pee pads you use are really absorbant too- those cheap things are ridiculous.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, it's a butt tail. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

A skirt is a butt tail? Can someone post a picture? I actually never heard of the term until this post so I assumed the skirt would be the leg hairs.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

It could be the absorbency like you said. I was just thinking of that. I can't remember the brand but I got them for a good deal on Amazon. Not sure if they are as thick
As wee wee pads but definitely a bit thicker than the thinnest I've seen.


----------

